# Does anyone know who did the dirtyshirt.com website??



## malvagioclothing (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey,
This is my first time posting on the site. I have been looking at different online softwares and companies and am not really happy with any of them. I do like the dirtyshirty.com website. I am looking to find out who designed it. Thank You!!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Usually the designers will put a link to their site in the footer but that is not the case here so we have no way of knowing who designed it. The cart they are using is Prestashop, but just find a designer you are comfortable with and within your budget, and show them this site and I am sue they will be able to build something to your liking as that site is not all that unique. Looks like a million others. IMO


----------



## malvagioclothing (Sep 17, 2010)

veedub3 said:


> Usually the designers will put a link to their site in the footer but that is not the case here so we have no way of knowing who designed it. The cart they are using is Prestashop, but just find a designer you are comfortable with and within your budget, and show them this site and I am sue they will be able to build something to your liking as that site is not all that unique. Looks like a million others. IMO


I see that they offer templates and that for prestashop. How do you think they are up to volusion??


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I personally don't have a preference one way or the other as long as the cart does what I need for it to do. Volusion, shopify, corecommerce, bigcommerce, they are the all the same to me, and are pre-made hosted sites. Prestashop is opensource just as magento, zencart, cubecart, oscommerce, etc, and are hosted from your personal hosting account. What makes them all different is the design, and of course the features offered by each which is minor IMO. 

All of them offer templates but by using them will definitely make your site look cookie cutter just like the rest. Having someone to design it for you to your liking if you are not capable is key, and will make your site stand apart from the rest.


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

They did the site themselves.


----------



## the365life (Oct 13, 2009)

aw man, in your title you said dirtyshirt.com ... that site's baller (as opposed to dirtyshirty.com)


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

They used PrestaShop and the "Black and White" theme (Black & White) all they did was change some images around. They didn't "make" it.


----------



## malvagioclothing (Sep 17, 2010)

MentinkiZM said:


> They used PrestaShop and the "Black and White" theme (Black & White) all they did was change some images around. They didn't "make" it.


Thank you everyone!! With this be something I could do seeing I have no previous knowledge of coding. I really don't even know where to get started. That is why I am trying to research as much as I can to see what it is going to cost and all that.


----------

